# rams horn



## spoker (Jan 11, 2014)

anyone know what the value is on nos schwinn rams horn handle bars?thanks


----------



## RickyJ (Mar 28, 2014)

*Ramshorn Handlbar Value*

They can range from $100.00 to $250.00 depending on condition and what the stamp says in the middle. Usually a nice set will sell for $150.00


----------

